# Cervelo stem issues



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,
I own a S1 for now more than 6 months have been riding the 51 frame size approx 527 mm top tube prior i was riding a bianche navrone 7 53 frame size ...in one one my recent 100 kms ride one of my friends removed a picture of my ride and i found my riding position being wrong so i did two corrections one is reduced the seat height and put a short 60 mm stem on the bike to my amazement my ride feel and pedaling output dramatically increases and came as a sweet surprise even though it was a shorter stem i had no control issues ..as stated in some discussions ...i want to know if the frame with 527 mm for a 5.7'' is correct and is the shorter stem recommended or does it have any kinda drawback other than handling and control down hill .


----------



## hakkicat (Sep 18, 2012)

I would go to a bicycle fitter and get a proper measurement of the body and then do the necessary adjustments.


----------

